# Lamiglas Ti 2000



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Has Any One Used The Ti 2000 I Just Built One In 9 Wt. 4 Piece. I Was A Little Shocked When I Got The Blank. The First Section Is A Titanium Tube And It Looks Wierd. The Manufacturers Complete Rod Sells For 600.00 I Found The Blank On Ebay For 150.00. It Casts Like A 12 Gauge Shot Gun. The Complete Rod Weighs Less Than A 6 Wt. Very Nice Rod, And I Don't See Them At Any Local Tackle Stores??? Check It Out
Randall


----------



## c.survant (Apr 8, 2006)

Randall,
I bet that is a great rod. I have been fishing Lamiglas for years and they have high quality blanks and components. Currently there are no local stores that carry them but we are working on that. Lamiglas is one of my sponsors, If you ever need anything from Lamiglas I can get you what you need. Looks like a nice rod!!
Corey S.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*Ti. Tube*



c.survant said:


> Randall,
> I bet that is a great rod. I have been fishing Lamiglas for years and they have high quality blanks and components. Currently there are no local stores that carry them but we are working on that. Lamiglas is one of my sponsors, If you ever need anything from Lamiglas I can get you what you need. Looks like a nice rod!!
> Corey S.


WHATS THE DEAL WITH THE TUBE. IT FEELS AND WORKS GREAT. I JUST STILL CAN'T GET OVER THE LOOKS. I DONT KNOW IF IT LOOKS GOOD OR UGLY GREAT ROD THO I HOOKED AN 8 LB. RED ON IT AND WOOPED HIS ***. RANDALL


----------



## c.survant (Apr 8, 2006)

It is hard to tell what you are describing about the tube in the picture. I do think that they are very lightly glassed which is what you might be seeing. Looks good though, I think. Great Rod, like the wrap.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

c.survant said:


> It is hard to tell what you are describing about the tube in the picture. I do think that they are very lightly glassed which is what you might be seeing. Looks good though, I think. Great Rod, like the wrap.


there is no mistaking the tube here are some better pics wild hu. the tube starts at the butt and goes to 5 inches shy of first end. the rod is now mine i have determined that it is now the best one i have ever used. you have seen the flyrods i build on the rod forum so i have used a lot. #1 in my book randall


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Smokin' hot looking rod! I have found the next rod I'm gong to build. Thanks for the motivation GULFCOAST RODS>

Corey- what is the 2cool price for that blank in 8wt? I prefer a 2 piece, if available, since I live right on the water and only have to travel 20 feet to the water to go fishing...


----------

